
Ask HN: How to Relax? - tictoc
I get frustrated. I have a lot of anxiety and tension. I have tried exercise, cannabis, float tanks, meditation, prayer, and doing nothing. The underlying anxiety is there. Is this something therapy can achieve? Can a sense of relaxation come at all?<p>I am usually anxious about doing something I don&#x27;t want to do for a living, and the thought of leaving that job for something less stable and amigious. I am anxious about the meaning of it all. I am anxious about my personal worth as a human being. I am anxious about my short comings in life. I am anxious about money. I am anxious about the state of the world.
======
franze
Definitely therapy. It will not solve your challangers and anxiety,but it
might show you other ways how to think about your anxiety and then you might
be able to relax.

